# Help with this code (005699 / P1643)



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

Car info: VW / Mk5 GTI / 2007 / 2.0T FSI with DSG (no modification)
VAG-COM info: HEX-USB+CAN, Software version 704.1
Log:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 S HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020
Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 01269
1 Fault Found:
005699 - Please check DTC Memory of Electric Load Controller 
P1643 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 13058 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 15:57:44
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 31.0°C
Temperature: 32.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 12.192 V
Readiness: 0000 0000
==================================================
I tried clearing this code a few times but it didn't go away.
What should I check? Please advise. Thanks!!


_Modified by JumpalTurbo5 at 7:32 AM 6-3-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

have you checked the wiki?
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...05699


----------



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_have you checked the wiki?
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...05699

Yes, that's the first reference I looked for.

_Quote »_
*18051/P1643/005699* - Please check DTC Memory of Electric Load Controller 
*Possible Causes* 
Fault Code stored in Central Electronic Control Module (J519/#09) 
*Possible Solutions* 
Check Central Electronic Control Module (J519/#09) for Fault Codes 
*Special Notes* 
This Fault Code is only a Note referring to relevant Fault Codes stored in another Control Module. 


It's still unclear to me what to do from now, in order to fix this problem
(to erase this DTC). Again, it was not erased when I tried multiple times.
Specifically...
1. What is "Electric Load Controller"?
2. What is step by step instruction to "Check Central Electronic Control Module"?
3. Why is this code stored in Electric Load Controller when actual DTC is
in "another Control Module"?
Thanks for help in advance.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (JumpalTurbo5)*

Control Modules often require additional signals from other control module like the vehicle speed for example which the parking aid uses (not relevant for you, only to explain the problem). In your case there is some sort of issue in the Central Electronics Control Module (located above the drivers footwell) which the Engine Control Module is concerned about, therefor it suggests to check the other module for codes and unless the code isn't fixed there it won't let you clear it's own code. Get the idea?
The easiest way from here is either checking the central electronics control module yourself by accessing it via address 09 or by posting a complete Auto-Scan from the vehicle so we can help you with eventually needed further steps.


----------



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Thanks for info, Theresias.
Here's the complete log from the full scan:
Monday,02,June,2008,14:14:29:04178
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1
Data version: 20071016
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 04 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72
VIN: WVWZZZ1KZ8W12117X Mileage: 13930km/8655miles
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door,Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 S HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020
Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 01269
1 Fault Found:
005699 - Please check DTC Memory of Electric Load Controller 
P1643 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 13058 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 15:57:44
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 31.0°C
Temperature: 32.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 12.192 V
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.LBL
Part No SW: 02E 300 044 J HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 081 1408
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01269
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0101
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 044 BS HW: 1K0 907 044 BS
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 120 1111
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202
Coding: E78F8F21400418004714000014000000002977075C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 13204
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 180102 021 0501
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 13204
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF
Component: RLS 210907 046 0204
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 13204
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 6L AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000
Coding: 0013900
Shop #: WSC 01269
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AQ HW: 1K0 953 549 AQ
Component: J0527 036 0070
Coding: 0012122
Shop #: WSC 01269
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.LBL
Part No SW: 1K6 920 874 HW: 1K6 920 874 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1216
Coding: 0007103
Shop #: WSC 13204
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0052
Coding: ED817F060002020002
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.LBL
Part No SW: 1K6 920 874 HW: 1K6 920 874 
Component: IMMO VDD 1216
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 120A
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.LBL
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.074 H08 1901
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-46.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CA HW: 1K0 959 433 CA
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0204
Coding: 9A9006885103281B0904058DB0080F0488FC00
Shop #: WSC 13204
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 120A
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.LBL
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.LBL
Part No SW: 3C0 035 195 B HW: 3C0 035 195 B
Component: Radio PM6 011 0018
Coding: 0040401
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door,Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 K HW: 1K0 959 703 K
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1207
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 K HW: 1K0 959 704 K
Component: Tuer-SG 006 1201
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01279
No fault code found.
End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sapbox (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: (JumpalTurbo5)*

Hi
I am facing the same situation now on my gti mkv, same error.....
all looks fine, however the epc light and check engine light are on!!!
please could you tell me how did you solve these errors?
thanks!!!!!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (sapbox)*

Post an auto scan. There are probably several faults stored in the entire vehicle.


----------

